# Yet another Picaxe project - Cave Eyes



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I know there's not a lot of interest in these but I wanted to post my last Picaxe project for awhile (only because I'm out of boards again and have to wait a bit before ordering more). It's 4 pairs of randomly flashing LED's that we will use in our "batroom" The bathroom is totally decorated with bats, red lights and an appropriate audio track. These eyes will be installed in a glass fronted display cabinet that has a black fabric inside. Just the LED's will poke through the fabric.






I want to thank Fritz_42 who provided the code for his which uses a larger board with 6 pairs of eyes and also thank hpropman for all his encouragement to get me started with the Picaxe. If you haven't checked out the first installment of his book, there's a link to it on his site - http://www.freewebs.com/hpropman/

If anyone wants the program code, I'd be happy to post it.
A great addition to the haunt for less than $12.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool effect not only for a bat cave, but I can see some Christmas (the Other Holiday) applications as well


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Steve, you're a machine! Keep 'em coming - curious to see what you roll out next.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Steve is a machine! He's turning out project after project.

Better watch out guys -he's passing us all by!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done! And thanks for the props about the book.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet...I bet you can make fireflies with that set-up? Nice job as always


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Steve, you're a machine! Keep 'em coming - curious to see what you roll out next.


If I don't get the timer figured out for my pneumatic vampire in the coffin, I'll try to control it with a Picaxe. Need to figure out what's required to trigger the audio boards with the Picaxe. Controlling the solenoid should be like the motor but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Should be EXACTLY like the motor mate - they are both just energised coils!

One rotates when energised, one travels linearly.

I'll leave you to figure out which is which
(tongue in cheek comment there!)


----------

